# From papyrus to pixels



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον και μόνο από τον τρόπο παρουσίασης.

http://www.economist.com/news/essays/21623373-which-something-old-and-powerful-encountered-vault


----------

